# Anfänger in den Niederlanden



## renegade2 (18. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich bin beim Thema Angeln schon öfter über dieses Board gestolpert und hab mich nun entschlossen auch mal zu registrieren.

Bisher hab ich eher selten mal beim Forellenteich Maashof "geangelt" bzw. wirklich Angeln kann man das ja nicht nennen.
Nun hab ich mir jedoch ein VisPas geholt und wollte mich mal bei Venlo an die Maas setzen (so in etwa hier oder etwas nördlich davon) und dort mein Glück versuchen.

Da ich nun aber in "richtigem" Angeln ein Anfänger bin, wollte ich um Rat bitten.
Eigentlich ist mir erst einmal relativ egal _was_ ich fange. Hauptsache man geht nicht mit leeren Händen aus. 
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, welche Fische man dort recht leicht kriegt?

PS: Als Anfänger hab ich jetzt auch nicht die riesen Ahnung von Ruten. Für den Forellenteich war ja eigentlich alles gut genug, was man rein halten konnte.
Deshalb wäre ich auch da für Tipps zu der richtigen Zusammensetzung dankbar. An Wirbel, Vorfächern, Haken etc. hab ich eigentlich eine recht große Auswahl...


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Hi,
willkommen im Forum.
Wo willst du denn angeln ?
An der Maas und deren Seen ?
Friedfisch geht immer ,feine Posenrute , 2 Gramm Schwimmer und 12-14 Haken , 2 oder 3 maden drauf und Grundnah den Köder anbieten.
Kannst natürlich auch mit Futterkorb und einer Grundmontage angeln.
Oder bau dir eine deiner Forelleruten zur Spinnrute um , für den Anfang geht das auch , möglichst ne straffe Rute , Gummifisch , Spinner oder Wobbler als Köder.
Dann kannste mit Barsch , Hecht und Zander rechnen.
Zander fängst du auch mit einer Grundrute , je nach Strömung 20-60 Gramm Grundblei , Köderfisch am Stahlvorfach und fertig.
Stahlvorfach wegen der Hechte.
Hier solltest du dich ein wenig durchlesen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## renegade2 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Danke für die flotte Antwort.

Oben hab ich extra ein Link gepostet zu google-maps, wo in etwa ich sitzen möchte  Also es ist direkt bei Venlo bzw. nördlich wäre mir am liebsten (falss da was beisst, aber da geh ich von aus)

Also eine Posenrute für Friedfische oder Posenrute für Raubfische. Da schau ich nochmal nach, wie genau die zusammengebaut werden, aber das sollte das kleinste Problem sein.


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Hi,
ist nicht so ganz meine Gegend , ich bevorzuge das Leukermeer und die angrenzende Maas , ist so 25 KM weiter die Maas runter
Wenn du an der Maas selber angeln möchtest würde ich es einfach mit einer Spinnrute und Spinnern oder Wobblern versuchen.
Posenrute ist an der Maas nicht so der Hit , der Strömung wegen , aber Friedfisch geht ja auch sehr gut mit einer Grundmontage und Futterkorb zu fangen.
So , bin dann auch mal auf dem Wasser , hier kommt die Sonne gerade raus , Hechte ärgern ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## renegade2 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Super, danke für die Tipps.



> bin dann auch mal auf dem Wasser , hier kommt die Sonne gerade raus


Genau das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht #6

PS: Hab grad Leukermeer bei google mal eingegeben. Das sieht da so "privat" aus. Ist das öffentlich, oder braucht man eine extra Genehmigung, um da zu sitzen?


----------



## renegade2 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

So ... 
Heute war ich in Venlo, hab die Freundin einkaufen gechickt und selbst mal die kurze Zeit genutzt die neue Angel einzuweihen.

Das hier ist die Ausbeute (nur) einer Stunde mit einer simplen Grundrute an dieser Stelle:
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/5729/20100819194216.jpg

Also ich find e für das erste Mal garnicht schlecht :vik:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



renegade2 schrieb:


> So ...
> Heute war ich in Venlo, hab die Freundin einkaufen gechickt und selbst mal die kurze Zeit genutzt die neue Angel einzuweihen.
> 
> Das hier ist die Ausbeute (nur) einer Stunde mit einer simplen Grundrute an dieser Stelle:
> ...


Pertri von mir


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Hast du mal die Mindestmaße für Barsche im Heft nachgelesen??? #d#q

Trotzdem Petri zum Barsch...


----------



## micha1581 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

mensch Thomas. war doch sein erster. und besser nen 18er als nen 48er, oder?


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Was ist das für n blöder Spruch...Gesetze in Holland sind genauso zu beachten wie in Deutschland und wenn es

*verboten*

ist, unter 22 cm einen Barsch mitzunehmen, dann ist das eben so...tut man es doch, dann doch nicht so offensichtlich...dass er den mitnehmen wollte ist mir schon verständlich und ich bin der letzte, der da unbedingt was sagt, aber in der Art und Weise?? Nee, das geht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht...aber bin jetzt auch still...finds doof...

#c#c#c

P.S.: Von nem 48er hat man aber mehr und bekommt auch keinen Ärger mit den Behörden, weil es >>legal<< ist... 

Er kann ja auch gerne mal runter nach Roermond kommen und am Kanal mit angeln...dann kann er auch Massen von diesen Barschen in n paar Stündchen fangen...hab ich kein Problem mit...
Dann wird er auch schnell seine Mindestanforderung an nen Barsch erhöhen =)


----------



## micha1581 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

bist du ein typ........#6
wie gut das wir dich haben.

der Kolege freut sich wie Bolle über seinen ersten Barsch und du bluberst den wegen 3-4 cm an.


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Jetzt werd nicht frech :vik:

Du weißt aber, was ich damit sagen will |rolleyes


----------



## micha1581 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

ja, es ist verboten. aber die Holländer sehen es mindestens genau so ungerne, wenn man nem 88er Zander vor die Birne haut, auch wenns erlaubt ist.


----------



## renegade2 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Oha, danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich hatte mir tatsächlich vorher die Mindestmaße durchgelesen, allerdings dachte ich, ich hätte da 'nen Rotfeder am Haken |bigeyes
War natürlich nicht meine Absicht da gegen die Auflagen zu verstoßen, sonst hätt ich es doch nicht so offensichtlich getan ... Und ich hab mir tatsächlich nen Ast gefreut, weil ich mir vorher tagelang anhören durfte "als ob du 'großer Angler' was fängst..." 

Apropos Roermond: Dort sind ja viele Seen, jedoch darf man laut Fisplanner "nur" im Kanal angeln, stimmt das?
Meine zweite Wahl war eigentlich der See bei Cuijk. Ist da was gutes zu holen?


----------



## theundertaker (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Ne Rotfeder  *frechgrins*

Sobald der Fisch solche Streifen hat, isses zu 600 % Wahrscheinlichkeit n Barsch.

Ich wollte dich auch eigentlich nur warnen, das gibt glaube ich ordentlich Ärger, wenn du untermaßige Fische mitnimmst...also würde ich dir nun raten, das Internet anzuwerfen und die heimischen Fischarten ein wenig zu lernen...so ganz ohne gehts nun doch nicht...oder du holst dir n kleines Fischbüchlein mit den gängigsten Fischarten...ich hab immer eins bei, obwohl ich viele Fischarten auch so erkenne...sicher ist sicher.

@micha: blablabla =))) Wie gesagt, mir passiert nix, solange ich mich an die Gesetze halte...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## renegade2 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Genau das hab ich gerade nur zur Sicherheit gemacht 
Hab mir die Fischnamen von niederländisch auf deutsch übersetzen lassen und dann mit jeweils passendem Bild dazu ausgedruckt. So kann nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



renegade2 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich gerade nur zur Sicherheit gemacht
> Hab mir die Fischnamen von niederländisch auf deutsch übersetzen lassen und dann mit jeweils passendem Bild dazu ausgedruckt. So kann nix mehr schiefgehen



Dann sollte ja nichts mehr schief gehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## renegade2 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Nur um nochmal auf die paar kleinen Fragen zurück zu kommen:

- Bei Roermond darf man mit dem VisPas "nur" in den Kanälen angeln?
- Ist bei Cujik was gutes zu holen?
- Leukermeer kostet die Angelerlaubnis, wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen und verstanden hatte, 6€ pro Woche und man benötigt kein VisPas (wollte noch ein Freund mitnehmen)?


----------



## QWERTZ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Servus,

für die Seen in und um Roermond (Plassen) gibt es einen Zusatzschein für das ganze Jahr. Ich glaub der liegt so bei 15€. Dann darfst Du auch in den Ssen angeln,

Sonst hast Du recht, ohne den Schein darfst Du nur am Kanal und der Maas angeln.

Cujik kenn ich persönlich nicht und zum Leukermeer wird Udo Dir sicher gleich antworten.#6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



renegade2 schrieb:


> - Leukermeer kostet die Angelerlaubnis, wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen und verstanden hatte, 6€ pro Woche und man benötigt kein VisPas ?



Hi,
ja , richtig.
Die Angelberechtigung bekommst du an der Rezeption vom Campingplatz.
Gruß Udo


----------



## renegade2 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*

Super, vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## Jogibär (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> für die Seen in und um Roermond (Plassen) gibt es einen Zusatzschein für das ganze Jahr. Ich glaub der liegt so bei 15€. Dann darfst Du auch in den Ssen angeln,


Hallo,

also den Preis für die Maasplassenvergunning (Jahreskarte) halte ich für stark übertrieben. Meine hat 6,50 € gekostet....

Die gilt für einen Großteil der Seen aber nicht für alle...also Inhalt beachten.|bigeyes

Gruß Rolf


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also den Preis für die Maasplassenvergunning (Jahreskarte) halte ich für stark übertrieben. Meine hat 6,50 € gekostet....
> 
> ...




Hi Rolf,

sorry, dass kann auch sein! Hab ja geschrieben "ich glaube" die kostet 15€. |supergri

Da ich diese immer zusammen mit dem VisPass kaufe, wusste ich es nicht genau. 

Beide Preise sind meiner Meinung nach aber ein Witz, wenn man  überlegt welche Wasserfläche für diesen Betrag ganzjährig zur Verfügung stehen. #6

Günstiger gehts schon nicht mehr....

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Jogibär (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Beide Preise sind meiner Meinung nach aber ein Witz, wenn man  überlegt welche Wasserfläche für diesen Betrag ganzjährig zur Verfügung stehen. #6
> 
> Günstiger gehts schon nicht mehr....



Dafür simmer ja auch in Holland, ne?


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfänger in den Niederlanden*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Dafür simmer ja auch in Holland, ne?




Stimmt! #6


----------

